# How many Discus? + tankmates?



## rahim101 (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm thiking about starting a new discus tank.
It's a 40 gallon cube tank.
filtration is an aquaclear 110

Questions:
What temperature should I keep it at?
What kind of substrate can I use?
How many Discus can I keep?
What would make good tank mates?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## ryansmith (Apr 10, 2003)

This is just my opinion, but I wouldn't put discus in a cube tank unless it were much larger. They really need more room to swim. I don't suggest any less than four discus, but it's better to start with six. They form a hierarchy. The more fish you have, the more the aggression is spread among them. If you have two or three fish, usually one or two of them will be beaten into submission and often die of stress (either directly or indirectly through illness caused by stress weakening the immune system).

I always start a new tank of discus with a group of six in a 55 gallon. As they grow, it's best to upgrade them to a 75 gallon if you want to see them grow to their potential. I raised ten fish in a 55 until they were about 4.5" but that was with 100% daily water changes and tons of food. At about 8 months old, I split the group in half, sent five to a friend, and finished growing out the others in a 150 gallon. They ended up being 6 - 7" fish.

Do you have a longer, larger tank you could use?

To answer your other questions, I keep young discus at 86F. Once they're nearing sub-adult size (4" or so), I bump it down to about 84.

I raise all of my fish in bare bottom tanks because they're easier to keep clean. If I do keep substrate, it's usually a thin layer of silica sand which is easier to vacuum clean than gravel.

Discus do well with larger tetras like black neons and rummynose. Some people have luck with large cardinals, but if your discus think they look yummy they will eat them. I've also kept my discus with angelfish, keyhole cichlids, Uaru, rams (ramirezi and altipinosa), flag cichlids (Laetacara), kribensis (but only if you keep the temp on the lower side of 80s), and most any other peaceful cichlid.

I don't suggest tankmates unless you have a larger aquarium. Mine were mostly alone with the exception of albino bristlenose plecos until I moved them to the 150 gallon, then I got them some cichlid tankmates.

Be sure to quarantine any new fish just to be on the safe side.

Hope this helps some!

Ryan


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*rahim101* I completely agree with Ryan Smith but I am a rule bender, so there is one alternative that I might mention... though many think it's a bit of a crime.

The single Discus setup could be something for you to consider.

It consists of finding one mean loner Discus and keeping it in the 40g tank with a couple tetras and apistos, plants, etc. This is not a setup for everyone as it certainly isn't a show tank with just a single wet pet in there, but it is an option for those with smaller tanks who really want to own a Discus, have tried other South American cichlids already and are looking for something new and interesting. Just an idea.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there. A 40 gallon cube tank will be to small for a group of (adult) discus. Dough the size might be nice for a proven pair. A male and female are not a pair and discus are quit picking in choosing a partner. A male and female won't work and you will need a proven pair. I know Hans (Discus Hans) sells proven pairs. You could contact him and ask for a young proven pair. The price of a pair is quit high dough and it will be around $450,- and up depending on the color shade. Still I do think this is the only way of keeping discus in the 40 gallon cube. The price seems to be high but it takes abouth 1 1/2 to 2 years to grow up discus to a adult size and you would have spend lots of money on foods and daily water changes of 70% and up. If you buy young fish you never know how they will look as an adult so buying adults does have some advantages. If you want to buy a pair, be careful where to buy. Some breeders sell only the old pairs that stopped producing. I'm sure Hans can arrange a young and good qualety pair. http://www.discus-hans-usa.com/


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree with Dutch dude. You could keep a pair of discus easily in a 40 gallon cube. There are two ways you could go about this... you could fork over the dough for an 'un-confirmed' pair off of aquabid, or... you could take your chances on getting a pair yourself.

If you haven't done your homework on discus yet, now is the time to do it before you make your first purchase.. they are definitely not a fish to get 'just because they are pretty'... they require much more maintenance than your average fish, or they will eventually fall sick and die.

For starters though, I would use silica sand as a substrate and driftwood for decorations. I keep my discus at 84.7 thru 86 degrees... as far as tankmates.... in that size tank I would add about -9 rummynoses and maybe 2-3 sterbai cories... HTH and good luck!


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi.. You have been given some great advice. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: .. from your questions it would seem that you've not had discus before.. So first I suggest a lot of reading on forums such as this one and simplydiscus ( a forum devoted to discus with loads of experienced folks just like here).. Then you need to determine what kind of commitment you want to make to the fish.. Were you planning on using the 40 as a growout tank or a permanent tank.. Usually once folks start with discus somehow they just end up with bigger and more tanks and more discus... what can I say.. It is addicting :lol: :lol: .. If that is really your plan then I suggest you find a local breeder and get a group to growout in the 40.. There is definitely a commitment on your part to water changes and lots of feedings with young ones.. If you don't want to do that then it will not be a fun experience..
If the 40 is the only tank you intend to have then as suggested get a proven pair or a solo rogue discus.. I have had tanks with solo discus that just were too aggressive to other discus and it will work.. but you really have to know the personality of that discus.. Most are very social and easily stress if not in a group..
I recommend barebottom for growouts or a thin substrate of pool filter sand.. Driftwood with plants attached can make a barebottom aesthetically pleasing and still easy to keep clean.. If starting with adults.. after a qt period they can easily go into a planted tank.. I also usually have temps around 84..
The best tankmates for discus are... more discus :lol: :lol: and a bn. If you go with adults you might get away with a small school of rummys.. Again in that small of a tank you might find that the pair and a bn are all you want.. a lot of magic can be worked with aquascaping so that you don't need other fish to"fill up" the space..
Good luck whatever you decide to do... Sue


----------

